# Whats the best way to advertise???



## WestEndReno (Jan 31, 2010)

I am curious to what you have found is the best way to advertise a basement, kitchen, bathroom renovation company in Toronto?

So far its been all word of mouth and have been steady. Now its time to branch out.

thanks,


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

"so far its been word of mouth and steady" if it aint broke don't fix it!


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea how true Parkers speaks.

Most advertising is useless and a waste of money. The public is so numb to ads saying the same ol thing. This we discussed in another thread. I feel an ad in say a church bullitan is a win win. Church goers tend to trust that ad. Some people swear by networking clubs. Though I belong to a large successful one I never attended.

Another place I love to advertise is really an ad in disquise. If you have some writing talent then try writing an informative article that you will place in the spring and/or fall newspaper insert. Most all news papers have this special section. Many people save this pull out for future use and reference. You are allowed to say at the end of the artical that Joe Smoe performs these home improvement projects in the Toronto area and has so for XX years. You do have to qualify yourself without bragging or it sounding like you are advertising. These article/ads are not cheap. They might cost you close to $500 but they work. I know this for a fact from experience.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think topless models have a history of working well in Western culture.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Attention Homeowners​ 
Kitchen Remodeling Extravaganza!!!​ 
Complete Kitchen remodeling $9,999.00 Dollars​ 
Includes: Demolition,Choice of Tile or Hardwood and Kitchen Installation.​ 
Free GE Microwave Oven ​ 
Call Bend-over Construction For a Free Estimate​ 
Kitchen Size 10X10​


----------



## DMDesigns (Feb 5, 2009)

*Google*

I feel for online noise to your company the free business listing at Google is outstanding, and easy.

Get a call at least once a week just from that.:thumbup:

Dave


----------



## WestEndReno (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you all for the advice. I plan to stick to exacly what I've been doing, word of mouth, car decal, and a few local postings. 

thanks again!


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

You can also make a simple 2-3 page website with pix and examples, as a show and tell to pull in afew other clients as well.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I think topless models have a history of working well in Western culture.


Thanks Angus. Although I look better wearing a shirt, I'll go outside right now and give it a try!

:laughing:


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Home Improvements - Remodeling

Finest Quality - All Work Guaranteed

Free Estimates

Prices Starting at $0.99 / pound
​


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep word of mouth has been the best for me also. Do a good job and you will get more work than any ad will get you. I have never called up a company from just an ad alone. Latest was my windows. Ended up with a guy who was recommended and he was a little more expensive but he is ment to be the best. The guy turned up and was english. Small world.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Free business card with every estimate or service call!
For pre-1978 houses, we'll throw in a free RRP brochure!
Buy 4 kitchens, take $30 off the fifth!
Free oven mitt for each kitchen!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

parkers5150 said:


> "so far its been word of mouth and steady" if it aint broke don't fix it!


 
Ditto. If it's working, then expand on that. Spend more time with the customers you have, and utilize that customer base to expand.

When you're done with a job and the customer is happy, hand them a dozen business cards and tell them to tell all their friends, relatives, coworkers, etc.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought of something. A sarcastic post above reminded me of this. We have not done it yet but a Realtor gave us the idea which is being considered. 

A Realtor who works with us has suggested we buy season tickets for the Houston Rockets under the company name. We could use these tickets to offer with any job over ???dollars. Is it bribery? Probably. But who cares if it brings in business. Now that the Rockets suck this year does anyone care? Probably not. But if Yao Ming gets healthy and they get into the playoffs again, who would not buy a new kitchen if we gave them free tickets to a playoff game? 

I am for this method if I get to see some games on nights when a client is not using them.


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

...not to be a stickler to terms, but WOM is not advertising. It's a type of marketing, and a very effective type, at that. But, it is my opinion that you cannot seriously plan to grow your business on WOM alone.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

I used to be one of the idiots who claimed that I did not need to do advertising/marketing. I relied entirely on work of mouth... did not even have biz cards.

Sure I stayed busy, but I could have been doing better work for more money if more customers knew about me. I could have had a bigger backlog and been able to charge more and worried less about the work coming my way. 

I can think of a dozen jobs I would have loved to turn down.

You don't have to spend much, but every year you should do more and better marketing.

I started with free business cards from Vista Print. A few months ago I finally had a graphic designer produce a professional logo. The logo is now on my new business cards and I finally got a website going.

This month I am going to join the local Chamber of Commerce. 

I've been considered by many to be a master carpenter, but I've been a business bozo.

Cheers,

Basswood


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I use mental telepathy and voodoo.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

I've worked on expanding my references. Went through and wrote down everyone I could think of throughout my life and had my Mom do the same. Fortunately I have positive last name word association, and my parents are known as good people in the community. I've gotten a couple jobs by putting flyers under the doors of everyone at my old college (wouldn't recommend doing that very often) and advertising in the church magazine.

I think what someone wrote in another thread was that for every job you do, but I sign out front and put flyers at the 50 closest houses.

I'm hoping to hear from a long time customer tomorrow. If they decide to go ahead, I'm set till late spring :clap:


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Most of my work comes buy WOM but i do advertise in the paper, phone book, baseball team , lawn signs , truck signs and i like to introduce my self to 10 people a day and pass them a card . I have only scored a few jobs from advertising . 
Advertising will get your operation into new areas with new people . 
The real cost in advertising is servicing the calls properly.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Yea how true Parkers speaks.
> 
> Most advertising is useless and a waste of money. The public is so numb to ads saying the same ol thing. This we discussed in another thread. I feel an ad in say a church bullitan is a win win. Church goers tend to trust that ad. Some people swear by networking clubs. Though I belong to a large successful one I never attended.
> 
> Another place I love to advertise is really an ad in disquise. If you have some writing talent then try writing an informative article that you will place in the spring and/or fall newspaper insert. Most all news papers have this special section. Many people save this pull out for future use and reference. You are allowed to say at the end of the artical that Joe Smoe performs these home improvement projects in the Toronto area and has so for XX years. You do have to qualify yourself without bragging or it sounding like you are advertising. These article/ads are not cheap. They might cost you close to $500 but they work. I know this for a fact from experience.


Most advertising is useless and a waste of money


----------

